# Self made fan speed controller



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124633

*DONT POST HERE, go to the link given above, this thread might be deleted!!​*


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 16, 2010)

Why create a new thread, so people can read one on the pci bracket dimensions, one on the circuit, one on something else etc  could have easily have kept it in the same thread.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2010)

ok sorry, can i delete that one?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 16, 2010)

You can ask a mod to, just saying you could create one thread and then reserve a few comments for the stuff that is to follow, makes it easier all round


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2010)

The threads can be merged. Ask one of the mods who manage the sections.


----------

